# 6NR FSC coding failure.



## sunbod (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello folks,

I purchased an FSC code for the 6NR option for my F11.

I've followed the following instructions :-

E-Sys => Options => Settings => FSC Tab => Certificate Field:

Load FSC Code Certificate (e.g. xxxxxxx_009C0001.der)

E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => FSC Field:

Load FSC Code (e.g. xxxxxxx_009C0001.fsc. The FSC Code had to be Base 63 decoded first which I did as I got an error when trying to load it normally. )

This bit was a tad confusing..

FA Field: Select "Read FA" to use cars current VO.

All I had was an option to choose my FA, so I'd gone to coding read my FA, then saved it, and then selected my save FA

Diagnostic Address (hex) = 63
Application Number (dec) = 156
Base Variant = HU_CIC
Upgrade Index = 1 (In FSC File Name, e.g xxxxxxx_009C0001.fsc)

Selected "Upgrade FSC" to Import and Activate FSC Code.

But I got failure errors during the upgrade :-

--> TAL abgearbeitet <--
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<tal endTime="20140824-180948.464" startTime="20140824-180945.054" xmlns="http://bmw.com/2005/psdz.data.tal">
<ExecProperties supportsParallelMostFlash="false"/>
<talLine id="1">
<lineECU endTime="20140824-180948.454" startTime="20140824-180947.344" executionStatus="ProcessedWithError" baseVariant="HU_CIC" diagAddress="63">
<ecuTA>
<fscDeploy status="ProcessedWithError">
<fscDeployTA fscCert="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<-removed by me for sec reasons -> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" fsc=" xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<-removed by me for sec reasons -> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" position="0" action="3" preHWDeinstall="false" endTime="20140824-180948.434" startTime="20140824-180947.574" breakpoint="false" status="ProcessedWithError">
<applicationID updateIndex="1" applicationNo="156"/>
<Exception timestamp="20140824-180948.424">
<MsgId>433</MsgId>
<MsgText>job failed with negative response error:
code: RoutineControl returned negative response
description: service Routine Control Verify FSC returned positive response with with result status = FSC_REJECTED; ECU: HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
</MsgText>
<MsgArgs>
<MsgArg>negative response error:
code: RoutineControl returned negative response
description: service Routine Control Verify FSC returned positive response with with result status = FSC_REJECTED; ECU: HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
</MsgArg>
</MsgArgs>
<PackageName>com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.uti l</PackageName>
<ClassName>ResultUtil</ClassName>
<ExecutionContext>
<ContextCategory>TAL</ContextCategory>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="99" baseVariantName="HU_CIC"/>
<ContextInfo>
<ContextItem value="1" key="TALLINE_ID"/>
</ContextInfo>
</ExecutionContext>
</Exception>
<WarnEvent timestamp="20140824-180948.034">
<MsgId>1631</MsgId>
<MsgText>executeFSCDeploy failed</MsgText>
<MsgArgs>
<MsgArg>ECUId:HU_CIC_0x63</MsgArg>
</MsgArgs>
<PSdZEventType>WARN</PSdZEventType>
<PackageName>com.bmw.psdz.programmer</PackageName>
<ClassName>ProgrammerImpl</ClassName>
</WarnEvent>
<WarnEvent timestamp="20140824-180948.424">
<MsgId>1631</MsgId>
<MsgText>executeFSCDeploy failed</MsgText>
<MsgArgs>
<MsgArg>ECUId:HU_CIC_0x63</MsgArg>
</MsgArgs>
<PSdZEventType>WARN</PSdZEventType>
<PackageName>com.bmw.psdz.programmer</PackageName>
<ClassName>ProgrammerImpl</ClassName>
</WarnEvent>
<MCDDiagServiceEvent timestamp="20140824-180948.034">
<MsgId>1685</MsgId>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="99" baseVariantName="HU_CIC"/>
<PSdZEventType>DIAGSERVICE</PSdZEventType>
<PackageName>com.bmw.prodias.execution.primitives. mcd</PackageName>
<ClassName>SingleEcuJob</ClassName>
<MCDResponseType>POS_RESPONSE_WITH_NEG_CONTENT</MCDResponseType>
<JobName>com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_SWTFullActivat e</JobName>
<ServiceName>RC_CFSC - RoutineControl FREISCHALTCODE_PRUEFEN</ServiceName>
******Name>HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET*******Name>
<Description>error: positive response with negative content</Description>
<ErrorId>165200</ErrorId>
<ErrorName>error: positive response with negative content</ErrorName>
</MCDDiagServiceEvent>
<MCDDiagServiceEvent timestamp="20140824-180948.424">
<MsgId>1685</MsgId>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="99" baseVariantName="HU_CIC"/>
<PSdZEventType>DIAGSERVICE</PSdZEventType>
<PackageName>com.bmw.prodias.execution.primitives. mcd</PackageName>
<ClassName>SingleEcuJob</ClassName>
<MCDResponseType>POS_RESPONSE_WITH_NEG_CONTENT</MCDResponseType>
<JobName>com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_SWTFullActivat e</JobName>
<ServiceName>RC_CFSC - RoutineControl FREISCHALTCODE_PRUEFEN</ServiceName>
******Name>HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET*******Name>
<Description>error: positive response with negative content</Description>
<ErrorId>165200</ErrorId>
<ErrorName>error: positive response with negative content</ErrorName>
</MCDDiagServiceEvent>
</fscDeployTA>
</fscDeploy>
</ecuTA>
</lineECU>
</talLine>
<executionTime actualEndTime="1408900188464" actualStartTime="1408900185054" plannedEndTime="1408900188464" plannedStartTime="1408900185054"/>
<installedECUList_Ist>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="16" baseVariantName="ZGW"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="24" baseVariantName="EGS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="48" baseVariantName="EPS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="96" baseVariantName="KOMBI"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="2" baseVariantName="SZL_LWS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="0" baseVariantName="JBBF"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="56" baseVariantName="EHC1"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="103" baseVariantName="ZBE"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="1" baseVariantName="ACSM"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="86" baseVariantName="FZD"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="18" baseVariantName="DME"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="28" baseVariantName="ICM_QL"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="99" baseVariantName="HU_CIC"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="54" baseVariantName="CMB_MEDIA"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="23" baseVariantName="EKPM"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="94" baseVariantName="GWS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="115" baseVariantName="CID"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="120" baseVariantName="IHKA"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="64" baseVariantName="CAS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="42" baseVariantName="EMF"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="41" baseVariantName="DSC"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="13" baseVariantName="HKFM"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="97" baseVariantName="CMB_ECALL"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="100" baseVariantName="PDC"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="114" baseVariantName="FRM"/>
</installedECUList_Ist>
<installedECUList_Soll>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="16" baseVariantName="ZGW"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="24" baseVariantName="EGS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="48" baseVariantName="EPS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="96" baseVariantName="KOMBI"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="2" baseVariantName="SZL_LWS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="0" baseVariantName="JBBF"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="56" baseVariantName="EHC1"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="103" baseVariantName="ZBE"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="1" baseVariantName="ACSM"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="86" baseVariantName="FZD"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="18" baseVariantName="DME"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="28" baseVariantName="ICM_QL"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="99" baseVariantName="HU_CIC"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="54" baseVariantName="CMB_MEDIA"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="23" baseVariantName="EKPM"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="94" baseVariantName="GWS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="115" baseVariantName="CID"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="120" baseVariantName="IHKA"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="64" baseVariantName="CAS"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="42" baseVariantName="EMF"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="41" baseVariantName="DSC"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="13" baseVariantName="HKFM"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="97" baseVariantName="CMB_ECALL"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="100" baseVariantName="PDC"/>
<ecuID diagnosticAddress="114" baseVariantName="FRM"/>
</installedECUList_Soll>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180947.264" startTime="20140824-180945.054" status="Processed" name="PrepareVehicle"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180947.284" startTime="20140824-180947.264" status="Processed" name="UpdateSvtSoll"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180948.454" startTime="20140824-180948.454" status="Processed" name="FinalizeVehicle"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180947.284" startTime="20140824-180947.284" status="Processed" name="PrepareVehicleFlash"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction status="Executable" name="ActivateProgrammingMode"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180947.284" startTime="20140824-180947.284" status="Processed" name="FinalizeVehicleFlash"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction status="Executable" name="DeactivateProgrammingMode"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180947.284" startTime="20140824-180947.284" status="Processed" name="PrepareVehicleCoding"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction status="Executable" name="ActivateCodingMode"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180947.284" startTime="20140824-180947.284" status="Processed" name="FinalizeVehicleCoding"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction status="Executable" name="DeactivateCodingMode"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180947.294" startTime="20140824-180947.294" status="Processed" name="PrepareVehicleFscDeploy"/>
<TechnicalTALExecutionAction endTime="20140824-180948.454" startTime="20140824-180948.454" status="Processed" name="FinalizeVehicleFscDeploy"/>
</tal>

And when I check the FSC status I see :-

AppID 156
UpgradeIndex 1
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus loaded
FSCCertStatus accepted

Anyone got any ideas ?? have I missed something dumb ?

Help appreciated.

Thanks Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What version of E-Sys are you using?


----------



## sunbod (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello,

according to about I'm using 3.18.3 (build 30168)
PSdZ Version 4.4.0

Thanks.
Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Use E-Sys 3.23.4 or 3.24.3, and use the FSC Code encoded as you received it. It does not need to be Base 64 Decoded on newer E-Sys builds. And enter HU address as 0x63.


----------



## sunbod (Jul 9, 2014)

BTW I was able to get hold of a later version of E-Sys 3.25.3, but I couldn't find a later version of PSzData and wasn't sure if they needed to within certain revs of each other.

thanks Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E-Sys 3.25.3 has bugs, which is why I specifically did not list it.

PSdZData does not matter for FSC Code Import.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, may i know what are the bugs you will encountered if you flash with 3.25.3? I have flashed all ECUs with 3.25.3 and i didn't have any error. But this is worrying if 3.25.3 is not good. Should i reflash everything with 3.24.3 although my car is running fine and i can use 3.24.3 to FDL and VO code??


----------



## sunbod (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help, I'll try and find that version of E-Sys.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

sbc55 said:


> Hi, may i know what are the bugs you will encountered if you flash with 3.25.3? I have flashed all ECUs with 3.25.3 and i didn't have any error. But this is worrying if 3.25.3 is not good. Should i reflash everything with 3.24.3 although my car is running fine and i can use 3.24.3 to FDL and VO code??


Just comment - now after you flashed with 3.25.3 try to connect ISTA/P - will be choked.
When you will take Esys 3.24.2 my experience was that it wont connect to car and read FA, it is pretty s....y :thumbdwn:


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just tried to use 3.24.3 to read and managed to code with it. I have also tried using rhinegold with no problem. Anyway i will use 3.24.3 to flash next round. Thanks.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

sbc55 said:


> I just tried to use 3.24.3 to read and managed to code with it. I have also tried using rhinegold with no problem. Anyway i will use 3.24.3 to flash next round. Thanks.


I wrote about 3.24.2 with this my personal experience - I do not have 3.24.3 so may be no problem in your case ....


----------



## sunbod (Jul 9, 2014)

Aggghhhh,

So I managed to get hold of E-Sys 3.24.3 with pin

removed everything from my laptop installed the new version of E-Sys.

But when I tried to connect I had no vehicles to chose from..

So I copied back the 20+ Gb id PSdZData 46.1 that I had from before.

Tried to connect again, chose the F10 as I did before. connection from VIN.

I hit connect but now I'm getting another error :-

ErrorCategory: SYSTEM_ERROR ID: 1908
Class: com.bmw.psdz.uc.JobVersionCheck
ExecutionContext={category=UNDEFINED, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)} [AWT-EventQueue-0]
Found project F010_12_07_533 with incompatible psdz job version 4.6.5 - minimum required version is 4.6.7. Please update PDX container to the latest template version and re-import!
Timestamp: Mon Aug 25 20:35:24 BST 2014

So am I doing something dumb here or do I really need the PSdZData if so it looks like a newer version.. and thats where the problems start.

All day I've been trying to get hold a newer version of the PSdZData files I'm drawing a blank.. anyone know where I can get a newer version from please ?

Thanks Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you need newer PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## Mauror (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi sunbod,
I have now the same problem!
you are then able to solve?
with the new e-sys the CIC agreed code FSC?
Please let me know.


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
thx for the links.
1/ do I need Ediabas for e-sys to work?
2/ e-sys reads the vin but the target file is empty , so the connect button is greyed , am i missing something? I followed in the instructions but no luck .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> Hi Shawn,
> thx for the links.
> 1/ do I need Ediabas for e-sys to work?
> 2/ e-sys reads the vin but the target file is empty , so the connect button is greyed , am i missing something? I followed in the instructions but no luck .


1. No. 
2. If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

thx Shawn,
it was the third option a wrong directory path.


----------

